# Goat abortions?



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 14, 2020)

Ok , please..no judgement....has anyone had any experience with goat abortions?  We had a fence failure...now we a two pregnant kids.  I got tge medicine from tge vet....scared to death!


----------



## luvmypets (Jul 15, 2020)

This is more common than you’d think. No judgement here Ive had my fair share of whoopsie babies. How old are the kids and how far along are they?


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 15, 2020)

One born late Jan, one born in feb...and two kids born in late Jan that I can’t get to tinkle for me.  I do the P-test.  We got our buck on 3/23...we gave the shot last night


----------



## chickens really (Jul 15, 2020)

Do you mean you got medication to bring on abortion? I'm confused 🤷‍♀️


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 15, 2020)

If the kids were born Jan and Feb, and you didn't get the male until March, they probably didn't even get bred until  April or May so won't be very far along.  They carry 5 months right?  So probably aren't more than 2 months or so.  Not a big deal, the fetus will be very small at that point.  They will slip it, you might see some blood on their tails.  They will exhibit signs of heat shortly thereafter so just make sure the buck can't get anywhere near them again. 
Had a heifer that came in heat while still nursing the cow, got bred and calved at about 17 - 18 months.  It happens.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes @chickens really , my tiny kids got bred...and we are a mess..a calf died, after having the vet out...a mini piglet is very sick and will probably die...we are a mess.  So, yes, we got tge medication...because...I will not lose my kids....it might seem horrible...but my kids mean everything to me. Chris is beating himself up...it was both of our faults..but it’s too late now..we have to move ahead, with the reality.  The vet said they will probably still be able to be bred.  They will most likely be fine.  I’m getting up every two hours to feed the piglet...out to the barn.  The medicine is supposed to work within 24-48 hrs...we gave it at 9 pm..on tues night..nothing yet.  Chris was supposed to go for a wonderful day to a ca4 swap meet on Friday..he hasn’t left the farm in ages!  Now he probably won’t be able to go.  The calf had pneumonia...the vet told us wha5 to do..but it was jus5 too late.  Chris was walking Charlie on a lead, the other calf last night...I said...why does Charlie get a walk?  Meaning, why not the goats...he said..because Mike can’t go....We are just soooo torn up.  Once again..we are just ba$ farmers..not meant to accept loss.   We have been snipping at each other tge last few days...but, it’s the stress.   The other piglets are thankfully drinking from a bowl...making a HUGE MESS!😩🤣🐷. Last time, the6 were on water..now we have a plastic tarp down, and I have to put sheets around the crates when we feed them because there is milk flying everywhere!!  The6 fight ove4 it...😩😩😩😩.
ok..enough farm drama...thanks @farmerjan ...for tge comforting words....we weren’t sure how big the unborn kids would be?  I keep .....checking ligaments...
it’s good to know that this won’t be near as dramatic as I’m thinking?  I’ve got all my kidding suppliesin the barn...picturing, of course, the worst.

Thanks, everyone..for the support..as ALWAYS ON BYH!!


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 16, 2020)

Here's some documentation on your issue. It might make you feel better. Losing a kid to early breeding is a real concern. I'd hurry up and get ahold of the vet.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Yes @chickens really , my tiny kids got bred...and we are a mess..a calf died, after having the vet out...a mini piglet is very sick and will probably die...we are a mess.  So, yes, we got tge medication...because...I will not lose my kids....it might seem horrible...but my kids mean everything to me. Chris is beating himself up...it was both of our faults..but it’s too late now..we have to move ahead, with the reality.  The vet said they will probably still be able to be bred.  They will most likely be fine.  I’m getting up every two hours to feed the piglet...out to the barn.  The medicine is supposed to work within 24-48 hrs...we gave it at 9 pm..on tues night..nothing yet.  Chris was supposed to go for a wonderful day to a ca4 swap meet on Friday..he hasn’t left the farm in ages!  Now he probably won’t be able to go.  The calf had pneumonia...the vet told us wha5 to do..but it was jus5 too late.  Chris was walking Charlie on a lead, the other calf last night...I said...why does Charlie get a walk?  Meaning, why not the goats...he said..because Mike can’t go....We are just soooo torn up.  Once again..we are just ba$ farmers..not meant to accept loss.   We have been snipping at each other tge last few days...but, it’s the stress.   The other piglets are thankfully drinking from a bowl...making a HUGE MESS!😩🤣🐷. Last time, the6 were on water..now we have a plastic tarp down, and I have to put sheets around the crates when we feed them because there is milk flying everywhere!!  The6 fight ove4 it...😩😩😩😩.
ok..enough farm drama...thanks @farmerjan ...for tge comforting words....we weren’t sure how big the unborn kids would be?  I keep checking ligaments...


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 16, 2020)

@rachels.haven ...I did see the vet...she’s the one that gave us the estruts? Shot stuff.  I called her today, because at 9 pm...it will be 48 hrs....she said we can then give a steroid.  This is why we chose to do it in the middle of the week, so I could get the vet here....plus, it was as fast as I found out that they were both pregnant.  I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 16, 2020)

Hang in there. I'm sorry they got bred. How stressful on top of everything else.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 16, 2020)

You won't see anything with the ligaments, this is not a kidding or a birthing.  Most times you won't even find the fetus as it will be very tiny.   If you have to help or pull then they were much further along and if you only got that male then that is impossible.  And if they are that far along, then aborting is about the worst thing you can do because they will not be ready to pass that big of a fetus.  They won't dilate.... so be glad they got a shot now and other than watching them for something unusual, just let it go.  
And yes, she has to be a minimum of 11 days after suspected breeding;  Usually we will wait for a 21 day cycle to make sure that they don't just come in heat again and a previous breeding didn't "stick", with the cattle;  the lute will cause the CL to disolve and then they will go through a cycle that their body is telling them they are getting ready to be bred.  The CL is what causes the heat/ovulations to stop and helps to protect the pregnancy.   Progesterone is what is needed for a viable pregnancy, and the CL is instrumental in that.  Lute causes the hormones to shift, the CL dissolves, and then they will abort and then will come back into heat.


----------



## chickens really (Jul 17, 2020)

Your absolutely positive they were pregnant? How far along were they? Did the Vet ultrasound them or what method was used to confirm pregnancy? 
I hope everything goes well for you and the young Doe kids.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Well nothing has happened with the kids so I took them all to the vet to do bloodwork...so now we wait.  Hopefully the P-Test was wrong and just picked up hormones?  Last year it worked great, but the vet said they aren’t 100% accurate....fingers crossed.  If they are pregnant..we do the shot again and then a steroid


----------



## bethh (Jul 17, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your struggles.  It’s been a difficult few months.   Hopefully either they abort or weren’t pregnant.  One of my does aborted triplets that were at various stages of development.   Best guess, it was 6-8 weeks early.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 17, 2020)

3 days is hardly long enough for the drug to work and them to abort.Takes a couple of days for the lute to conteract the CL and progesterone.   And blood work at this point will be mixed results... possible pregnant with a shot that was supposed to cause the "pregnant hormone" to diminish..... I am not sure I understand what your vet is doing......


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 17, 2020)

Lute _usually_ works on goats within 36 hours.  I've used it several times for abortions and to schedule deliveries and it rarely took longer than that.  Maybe cows are different?


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 17, 2020)

Interesting....Did not know that it was supposed to work that fast on goats.  We figure 24 to 72 hours with the cows on average... so at least 48 to 60 (2 to 3 days).... most of the time.... and honestly, you seldom see the results anyway unless she is fairly far along and you happen to find a small cat sized fetus.....And then you will often see a "false heat" a day or 2 after the aborting.... but not always.  Again, most farmers don't sit around and watch them that close.  And with cattle, if they are over 100-120 days, lute will sometimes not work.....so maybe these poor little goats got bred the first day the male got there even though they were only just over 2 months?  Don't know the breeds.... most lambs don't show much of any type of heat before 3-4  months, so you try to have the males and females separated by then.   Glad that I don't have goats  to deal with.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 22, 2020)

My vet is running the blood work...if they are actually pregnant...then we will redo the shot and then the steroid. Ok..topic closed until the results are in....thank you all.....


----------



## E an J Dixon (Jul 22, 2020)

@Duckfarmerpa1 

No judgement, accidents happen. 
Glad you took care of it!
Hope & prayers that things get better for you soon.


----------



## Nommie Bringeruvda Noms (Jul 22, 2020)

No judgement. Just a lot of empathy. I'm so sorry your whole farm feels like it's exploding with ick. It doesn't mean you're bad farmers - just means you're going through one of the hardest parts of being farmers. ~hugs~


----------



## rachels.haven (Jul 22, 2020)

Lol, you didn't get frisky impregnate your doelings, so no judgement necessary. You're dealing with a species and a breed of that species that CAN get pregnant before they can safely carry it to term and deliver (as babies!). If left to nature, nature would cull them via death by delivery until they were seasonal like normal goats or wide as barrels. You're trying to keep them alive and give them a future (a future at all!). Oops early bred doelings often die with impossibly stuck kids. If anyone judges you they're nuts and not worth heeding.

(Lol, I judge DADDY BUCK GOAT. Look how much he cares.)


----------



## SaanenMom (Jul 22, 2020)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Lute _usually_ works on goats within 36 hours.  I've used it several times for abortions and to schedule deliveries and it rarely took longer than that.  Maybe cows are different?



About 18 yrs ago, while dealing with the husband's health issues, I realized that the girls weren't cycling, talked to the vet and he suggested that I give them Lutelyse...I did to 3 does. Within 48 hrs, on Thanksgiving day, two of the does passed approximately 3 mth old kids. The 3d doe passed her twins at 105 hrs. So sometimes, it does take longer.


----------



## Isaac (Jul 23, 2020)

Just let them be and see what happens. They should be fine; we bread ours there first year and they do fine. one even had two!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jul 23, 2020)

I am not the biggest fan of the abortion stuff. But I agree it depend on the size of the animal in question on whether or not they can handle the pregnancy. I have nubian mixed so breeding early isn't to much of a concerned since they only come into heat during certian months.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Jul 25, 2020)

Ok, just heard from the vet...no one is bred!!  Just fat!!🤣❤️  So, I don’t recommend using the P-Test!  Now I’m going to make sure that , we’ll the fence is now bulletproof..but, I’m also go8ng to learn to take blood..,ugh

ok...this thread...thankfully..gets to END!


----------

